# home made laydown blinds and rag decoys



## bigyooper (Feb 21, 2006)

does anyone have any tips on how to build either of these?


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Well rag decoys can be put together for about $50 a doz just by going to cabela's and buying them and assembling them... If you make anything, for the most part it wont be glare proof..Better to just buy them and do it right it isnt worth trying to save 5 dollars... As far making a blind the best way is to construct a back rest and then just make a pull over out of burlap and to gillie the purlap..But it is easiest to just save up and get a good layout blind and do it right...Just my opinion....
Bandhunter


----------



## iowa2020 (Feb 25, 2005)

field khaki power hunter. it doesn't get any cheaper or better imo. the khaki looks better when brushed up than any other. the visibility out of a power hunter is unbeatable..


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I will probably be bashed for this but hey not all of us are fortunate enough to have the money to buy 1000 decoy spread. I make a a bunch of my own decoys that cost about $1.00 each. I buy the cheap white trash bags from walmart (13 gal.) and paint them with plastic bonding spray paint. I just paint the bags white and use a stincil to paint in the black. Then I staple the bottoms to size the sock down. My stake consists of a 24" dowel and a heavy duty cardboard head that I cut out and paint. Fasten them to the stake the same way you do rags. I mix these in with the rest of my decoys and have killed lots of geese using them. They are a great way to add #s to the spread, you only get about two seasons out of them but for the price who cares. The home made tyvek windsocks are also cheap and work great.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Sure sounds like a lot of money and work when you can buy texas rags for .30 cents a piece? 
Bandhunter


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Last I checked it was $30 for 100 rags which is $3.33 per rag + stakes or about $3.75 a decoy.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

lets do some math here now not sure were you went to school but in MO if you have 100 then divide it by 30 thats .3 or in this case .30c now for stakes you can just hang them on corn stalks or cut them from scrap lumber that you find at a job site dump just my .22c I mean .02c :lol:


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Actually, 30/100 =.3 100/30=3.33 so my school actually did OK. I did made a mistake on the price before though but I was very tired and spent all day working inside of an oil tank so my bad. However where I hunt a corn stalk just wont do it for a stake unless you want to chase rags all over in the wind. Also after tying and stapling rags it doesnt take much longer to make the decoys I described and they cost half as much. Just trying to help the guy out with some ideas. I know where he's coming from with low budget. [/u]


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

me and a friend of mine cut the legs off of a couple layout beach chairs then used them to brace the back up at a slight angle and then panited them and used burlap to up worked alright


----------

